# 3 axes with movement only in one direction



## MicroJAB (Nov 22, 2020)

Need Help!
Just installed new driver to Y axis . Now I have movement in all three axes where I did not before .However when first jogged machine moves in y axis but only one direction(was not moving previous new driver) X was moving two directions Z didn't try. I did a few checks on connections all seemed to be good connection, and now I have only movement in one direction in all three axes. Anyone out there that can make anymore sense of that then me? Using mach 3 and controller is Chinese CNC 4030Z. I will add a pic orginal driver and newly installed one.




















Newly installed



















orginal


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

Is this a new machine or a used machine you bought from someone? 
Are you using the original control box or is this a completely new control system?
Was this CNC running before?

We will need more information and pictures to see what you have. 
We need good pictures of connections to the drivers and control card.

The problem might be in the Mach3 setup but from your description, it sounds like you might have an intermittent problem like something to do with system grounding.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

